# My New Mancrush: Jerryd Bayless



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Though I'm not a huge follower of the college game, this time of year I tend to start ramping up my NCAA hoops viewing. To an even greater extent, I really start reading and listening to every scouting report I can get my hands on regarding the upcoming NBA draft. I'd like to point out some elements from both NBADraft.net and DraftExpress.com that have the Wildcats guard rising very quickly on my wish list.

To preface, I think the perfect complement to Roy in the back court has to be a guy capable of shooting to spread the floor and capable of handling the ball but also capable of playing off the ball when it's in Roy's hands. Most importantly, it has to be someone who can defend smaller opposing point guards, because attempting to keep the likes of Tony Parker out of the lane is a role that will take Roy out of his offensive game too often. 

When I heard Devin Harris trade rumors, I thought he was a perfect fit because he is by reputation one of the league's quickest guards and also one of the elite PG defenders. Well, I see Bayless as a combination of Harris on defense, Monta Ellis on offense, with a better shot. 



> Strengths: In a word: special. Bayless combines *incredible speed, quickness* and athleticism with a high level of *intelligence and composure ... Winners mentality* ... He really excels on the offensive end of the floor with his scoring ability ... Has an extra gear *blowing by defenders with ease*, and needs just an inch of daylight to get his jumpshot off ... Excellent body strength for his age ... He understands how to create shots for himself and has incredible leaping ability ... Very strong offensively, great form on his shot ... *Plays with a high level of intensity ... Good defender, team player*. Has leadership ability ...


These are his strengths per NBADraft.net. Sounds like a dream come true.



> Weaknesses: Must become better at running the PG position ... More of a scoring point, but his PG abilities are improving ... Can be prone to trying to do too much, must be more patient and composed ... Still hasn't sustained himself as an elite level player for an extended period of time ...


These are the only weaknesses they list. It seems the perfect NBA situation for him to come into would be a team already capable of winning while not relying on him to be the primary point guard on offense. Here, he would come off the bench at first behind Blake and Roy and would be free to play to his skills.

The DraftExpress profile is longer and can be found here http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Jerryd-Bayless-1067/. I will point out some of my favorite parts.



> Bayless can come off a screen, catch and shoot, or pull-up off the dribble equally well. He has great balance and core strength setting up for his jumper, and thus gets terrific results already this early in his career. He hits tough shots going left or right or fading away, even with a man in his feet, never getting flustered regardless of the situation.


His offensive game makes me drool.



> He’s still a young player and certainly has time to develop, but right now it looks like he’d be much more comfortable playing a Monta Ellis type role in the pros (*alongside another strong ball-handler*) rather than as a Chauncey Billups style point guard.


This is another passage questioning his true position at the next level. Anyone else thinking a Roy/Bayless back court sounds nice?



> Defensively, Bayless shows a lot of potential, not just with his tools, but with the commitment he’s displayed to competing on this end of the floor. He has excellent lateral quickness, clearly having received some solid coaching on this part of his game early on his career.


If he has the the size, the athleticism, and most importantly, the commitment to lock down PGs in the NBA, I have no doubt that our coaching staff will have him among the league's elite defenders in no time.

As of this very early, premature point in time, Bayless is ranked behind fellow phenom guards Derrick Rose, Eric Gordon, and OJ Mayo on most boards. It seems to be that of the group, Bayless is least about flare and most about substance, and that gets me even more excited. With those guards likely to go ahead of him along with Michael Beasley and probably a few centers (Lopez, Jordan, Thabeet, Hibbert possibilities), I'm thinking Bayless should be available in the #7-#10 range. If we are drafting in the #14-#16 range, I would LOVE to see KP make a move for this kid. He could really be something special.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

A couple days ago I was thinking the exact same thing. Back when we started 5-12 and it looked like we'd be getting a high lottery pick (4-6 range), I was hoping we'd be able to get Eric Gordon. Now, with it looking like we'll be picking in the 12- 15 range, I'm hoping for Bayless. Of course, if his stock continues to rise (DraftExpress had him at 11 couple days ago, now he's up to 9), we may have to trade up to get him, but we have plenty of tradeable assets to combine a player with our pick to move up a few slots.

With Brandon Roy, we don't need our PG to be a great distributor. But, we do need someone capable of guarding smaller, faster PGs who can hit an outside shot. That sounds a lot like Bayless to me.

BNM


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

For example, if we are picking at #15 and need to get up to #7, I'd give up our pick along with Sergio and/or Outlaw to get in a position to take Bayless.


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm just not ready for another rookie handling our team. It's time to find that savvy player that already knows the game at the NBA level. I'm not saying an aging player, but one that has at least 4 years of NBA experience.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree. I posted this in the NBA Draft thread about a week ago, but Bayless is my #1 target for Portland this upcoming draft.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

BengalDuck said:


> I agree. I posted this in the NBA Draft thread about a week ago, but Bayless is my #1 target for Portland this upcoming draft.


To the extent that you'd move up to get him in we're sitting 6 or 7 picks too low? I'm going to have to start finding some AZ games on TV so I can get a better look at this kid.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

magnifier said:


> I'm just not ready for another rookie handling our team. It's time to find that savvy player that already knows the game at the NBA level. I'm not saying an aging player, but one that has at least 4 years of NBA experience.


I hear ya, Mag, but consider that guys like Roy, Blake, probably one of Green, Rodriguez, or Koponen, and almost certainly Fernandez would be handling the ball ahead of him. I'm getting tired of being so young, too, but guys are growing up and TB is right -- we _will_ want a player like that on the roster soon.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Aboslutely right.

He is one of the 4 PGs, that i think we should go after. Just my opinion of the list, in order of need.

Harris
Rose
Bayless
Conley

Harris would come in and start right away and start for the next 10 years, and is probably the best fit because getting us easy buckets and his defense. Along with being a great ball handler, and being able to create for himself, other people, and get to the rim and finish.

Rose and Bayless are awesome, Rose is a long shot because he will probably be the #2 pick. But we have lots of picks, future picks, and trade bait (Jack, Sergio) to throw at them along with our probably #11 pick, and 3 2nd rounders, and future 1sts to maybe trade up. I think we can definitely trade up for Bayless. Both of them would play behind Blake for their first year, and then hand the reigns over, both would be awesome fits, i think i lean a bit more toward Bayless though, because i see somethin' in that kid.

Conley is awesome, he would spend his 1st year under Blake also, but he has great upside. Memphis has been giving ppl away (Gasol, Swift) for nothin', so a 1st (which they would love) Jack, Sergio for Conley can probably happen. Which would be awesome. I hear that they are trying to completely restart around Conley and Gay though, and they want a lot of cap space and 1st rounders to start building, which they are doin' perfectly, we will see.

I think if we can't get harris (so pretty much if NJ doesn't trade kidd to dallas) then we should go for Rose first, (see how high we can get) and if not go for Bayless, which might end up bein' the better pick. 

should be awesome! i hope we go into next year with one of those 4. And yea, i've had a man crush on Bayless for a while... soo good and talented.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Bump.

Any Bayless fans in the house after the lottery is now behind us?

How about dangling Outlaw, Sergio, and the #13 and #33 picks for #6 and the awful contract of Jared Jeffries?

Outlaw and Sergio are perfect toys for the new coach to play with, and there is a lot of quality at #13 for the Knicks. They also get rid of one of their worst contracts. 

...assuming (hoping) the top 5 players selected are Beasley, Rose, Lopez, Mayo, and Jordan...


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

I think that moving up to #6 and getting Bayless is wishful thinking. He will undoubtedly be gone by #6 probably going between #3-#5. Also, while he may be good, as a shoot-first PG, he is something the Blazers don't need. I think there are other possibilities out there. For instance, Jack and #13 to the Clippers for Livingston and #6. However, I have to admit I haven't checked this out yet to see if it would work.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Livingston had reconstructive knee surgery and hasn't played a game since. Not someone I'd want to take a gamble on.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this thread.

Its weird how much my perception of Bayless has changed. I put him on Rose's level in my post (lolololol).

I like him, but it would probably cost too much to move into the 3-5 spot.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone who likes Bayless really needs to find a tape of the USC @ AZ game. USC put Jefferson on Bayless and he looked awful. Bayless ended with 8 pts (2/6) 3 asst, 6 t/o in a game where he didn't seem to be able to understand how to shake lose a defender. Bayless couldn't get the ball in his hands when USC denied him, and he just pretty much gave up and played the decoy (it didn't work). Bayless wasn't aggressive enough to get around or off his defender, didn't use picks properly and just couldn't get into the game. I know it is one game, but it made me wonder how good Bayless will look going against NBA defenders.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Reep said:


> Anyone who likes Bayless really needs to find a tape of the USC @ AZ game. USC put Jefferson on Bayless and he looked awful. Bayless ended with 8 pts (2/6) 3 asst, 6 t/o in a game where he didn't seem to be able to understand how to shake lose a defender. Bayless couldn't get the ball in his hands when USC denied him, and he just pretty much gave up and played the decoy (it didn't work). Bayless wasn't aggressive enough to get around or off his defender, didn't use picks properly and just couldn't get into the game. I know it is one game, but it made me wonder how good Bayless will look going against NBA defenders.


Russel Westbrook shut him down too ... imagine how he'll fare when he's facing quicker, longer players in the NBA as shoot first combo guard.

Bayless has talent, and he does have a nice touch on his outside shot, but I'm not willing to part with our pick and Outlaw for a guy that probably isn't the best back-court mate for Brandon.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

Horrible fit. He's an undersized shoot first SG. Not a PG and trading up to get him would take way way way too much.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Reep said:


> Anyone who likes Bayless really needs to find a tape of the USC @ AZ game. USC put Jefferson on Bayless and he looked awful. Bayless ended with 8 pts (2/6) 3 asst, 6 t/o in a game where he didn't seem to be able to understand how to shake lose a defender. Bayless couldn't get the ball in his hands when USC denied him, and he just pretty much gave up and played the decoy (it didn't work). Bayless wasn't aggressive enough to get around or off his defender, didn't use picks properly and just couldn't get into the game. I know it is one game, but it made me wonder how good Bayless will look going against NBA defenders.


With Roy, Fernandez, Aldridge, Oden and many other offensive threats around him, he wouldn't have to worry about being double teamed or having a guy guarding him that is a good 5" taller. As only a freshman, I'm sure there's still many wrinkles in his game that need to be ironed out. I think Bayless will be a stud in the league.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i really want portland to trade jack, outlaw, and 13 to move up to 4 and get bayless.

bayless would be a perfect pg for the blazers. he honestly would be pretty much the perfect compliment to roy. he is a great shooter and can run the offense but is also good off the ball for when roy is controlling things. he very easily can fit into a jason terry like role for portland.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Bayless is behind Rose in terms of development, but I believe he is going to be a very fine player. 

Just remember, as rookies Paul looked light years better than Williams, but Williams soon proved he also belonged among the league's elite.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TowelBoy said:


> For example, if we are picking at #15 and need to get up to #7, I'd give up our pick along with Sergio and/or Outlaw to get in a position to take Bayless.


I like Outlaw a lot, but even I would do that deal. It would take a player in return though, and at what contract length?


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Towely bumped this over on the O-live board. Thought it might be of interest here as well since it originated here.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

BIG Q said:


> Towely bumped this over on the O-live board. Thought it might be of interest here as well since it originated here.


So what? It's like saying I have mancrush on Derrick Rose. Everyone was high on Bayless. He was projected to go at #4. For the most part, no one paid attention to him because he was out of reach or too expensive to obtain. The vast majority of posters here would pick Bayless at #11 in a heartbeat. It was a no brainer.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Balian said:


> So what? It's like saying I have mancrush on Derrick Rose. Everyone was high on Bayless. He was projected to go at #4. For the most part, no one paid attention to him because he was out of reach or too expensive to obtain. The vast majority of posters here would pick Bayless at #11 in a heartbeat. It was a no brainer.



Dude, relax. It's not as if Towelboy is prancing around claiming he's brilliant. _I_ just enjoyed reviewing this thread and I expect I won't be the only one.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

haha good read, we really stole him this is great. people were more than willing to deal outlaw and the 13 for him.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Interesting. Thanks for the bump. Also interesting to see some dissenters on Bayless. Given that we didn't give up much to get him, he's definitely worth the risk at #11.


----------



## Basketball_Coach2000 (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, we Pay'd less for Bayless


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

everyone was saying "It would cost to much to get him though". If you have told me he would have slid to 11 like a month or so ago, i'd say you are crazy.




> With Roy, Fernandez, Aldridge, Oden and many other offensive threats around him, he wouldn't have to worry about being double teamed or having a guy guarding him that is a good 5" taller. As only a freshman, I'm sure there's still many wrinkles in his game that need to be ironed out. I think Bayless will be a stud in the league.


Exactly, zagfan. He will never get the other teams best perimeter defender, so we don't have to worry about anything like that. He doesn't have to be the focal point, he will be sooo amazing being a 4th option.... just soooo ****ing amazing.


----------



## TowelBoy (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone else giddy? Tee hee hee hee....


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm pretty darned happy about it myself. And we didn't give up anything to get him. I would have considered trading our no. 13 plus Jack for Bayless a pipe dream; but to get back Ike in the deal too (even though he's likely to spend a lot of time on our bench) is just cake.

:biggrin:


----------

